# 250 Enough for elk



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

At the advice of a few people, I am going to switch to Barnes bullets for my muzzy. Some have told me 250 grain should be enough in a Barnes. Do you guys agree or should I just go straight to 290's? 290's are harder to find.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Last year I switched to a Thor which is a Barnes bullet and shot their 300 grain bullets. I shot a large bull 3 times with them and had 2 pass troughs and one that ended up on the far side of the hide. He didn't know that he was suppose to lay down on the first shot. All three were kill shots but the old adage of keep shooting as long as they are standing went into effect with me.

With the Thors you need to send them a email and get their sizing sample kit before you order the bullets directly from them. You will get 4 bullets in the kit with each one being .001" larger. You then find which one fits your rifles bore the best. They have a number of bullets to choose from.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know as I would worry so much about the weight. Choose the one that shoots best out of your rifle. If all else was equal I would get the 290's. I think that it is much more important knowing that you can make the shoot then wondering if the bullet is going to hold up.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know a few guys who kill elk with the 250's.... But I do think the 290 is the perfect elk bullet. That's what I will be packing on my LE elk hunt in a month.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

For those of you that shoot the Barnes monolithic bullets... 

I know that with the other Barnes offerings for rifle shooters (TSX & TTSX primarily) the overwhelming recommendation that I have seen is to push 
them as fast as possible to ensure that the bullet "expands" properly. Is the same recommendation made for the muzzleloader bullets? Or are the 
muzzleloader bullets made of a softer copper compared to the rifle offerings?

Sorry for the thread hijack, but this would play into whether I would choose the 250 or the 290/300 grain bullet. If I need to have the bullet 
going as fast as possible to ensure optimal terminal performance then I may be swayed to lean more towards the 250gr bullet because the 
velocity would be higher. If velocity is not as critical with the Barnes muzzleloader offerings (compared to everything I have read and heard 
about the rifle offerings) then I would most definitey lean towards the 290/300 grain bullet.


----------

